# Calif banning puppymills accounting for increase in "strays"



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I read that many places in California are banning pet stores from being supplied by commercial breeders...puppy and kitten mills. I wonder if that's why we're seeing so many small dogs young and old being found as strays?

Almost every description I read now of a pure breed dog in a shelter is a "stray".

I wonder if mills are dumping now because of this ban.

Sure the fall out will be tough to handle, more of these babies in shelters and on the streets,but hopefully,eventually there will be less in shelters and on the streets all together...
You'll still have idiots that will let their dogs get pregnant....
I hope all 50 states will follow suit and quickly!

They better get with it, Ireland has already banned puppy and kitten mills ... why is the USA so far behind!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is promising news! I wonder what organized efforts in our individual states will hope that this will indeed become a nationwide trend. Any idea if a particular organization was behind the legislative push?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Many times, owners will dump their own pets at the shelter and call them "stray" to avoid paying the owner surrender fees. 

I hope the anti puppy mill sales spreads like wildfire! I believe it's starting in orange county.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

For the longest time, I wasn't aware of Puppymills and it makes me so sad. I'm sure that some of my dogs came from some. Sigh, I do hope that the banning of them spreads like crazy!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

California definitely appears to have a big problem with overcrowded shelters and strays wondering the streets. You're right Marj, this could be from the ban of mills and it will be a tough road but in the end it will be better and hopefully the shelter and stray numbers will go down. Good for Ireland!! Now the US needs to take a chapter from their book and follow along!!! We just need to keep pushing.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I learned something from that HBO show about dogs - ones brought in as strays have a 7 day wait to allow owners to reclaim their lost pet whereas owner surrendered ones are put down quicker, like the next day even, due to overcrowding. Very sad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know people do that at our shelter too. Weird how they seem to know a lot about the dog when they do it. Our shelter doesn't charge a surrender fee but will ask for a donation. Usually they'd give $5 or $10. 
If they had to pay a fee, they'd dump them...


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how big does a breeding practice have to be in order for it to be closed down? Are there any specific rules, or just large breeding practices in general?


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

This is definitely a great news! I hope all the other states follow soon. Even if the fall out may seem overwhelming, at least you can look forward to a future where dogs won't be kept in unsanitary conditions because of profit. This should also stop people from impulsively buying a puppy from a store and later dumping them because they are not fit/ready for a lifelong commitment.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> Many times, owners will dump their own pets at the shelter and call them "stray" to avoid paying the owner surrender fees.



I have heard of that before. There was a senior cocker spaniel in terrible shape (missing big patches of hair, skin in terrible condition, and half of his ear had been cut off) who was turned in as a "stray" at a local animal control. They did some digging and it turns out that the woman who turned him in was actually his owner. :angry: He was later transferred to the shelter where I volunteer, and he's now healthy and in a loving family. But it just makes me sick that someone would do that to him, and then dump him as a "stray."


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> Many times, owners will dump their own pets at the shelter and call them "stray" to avoid paying the owner surrender fees.
> 
> I hope the anti puppy mill sales spreads like wildfire! I believe it's starting in orange county.


Actually it started in San Francisco. They have had a ban for over a year. I think Michelle is right, this could definitely be a factor as to the large amount of Maltese in shelters. But I also believe, like Michelle, that in the long run it is for the best though rescues will be hard pressed for awhile. There are a couple of groups pushing the legislature. Can't recall their names right now but a Google search will turn them up. Some also offer to help individuals start the movement in their own areas, for those of you that want to be proactive. It has to start somewhere. We can't just stand by and wait for someone else to do it and say "good job". The more time goes by, the more the pups suffer.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have a pet supply place/pet store in town and I hear them tell the "local breeder jazz...they all say that...they all have loads of mixed breed "designer" puppies,never low on stock... I can't prove where they get them but it seems fishy...

Oh, how I want them shut down. I wish they'd just stick to selling supplies!
Years ago,you couldn't give a mixed breed away,or one without "papers" now they get more for them than pedigree.
Sick!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a member of this group on FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Make-it-Illegal-to-sell-DogsPuppies-in-Pet-Stores/196025447082684
They seem to be pretty well organized and I think do notify people of protests in different cities and help people make a difference.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

gopotsgo said:


> Actually it started in San Francisco. They have had a ban for over a year. I think Michelle is right, this could definitely be a factor as to the large amount of Maltese in shelters. But I also believe, like Michelle, that in the long run it is for the best though rescues will be hard pressed for awhile. There are a couple of groups pushing the legislature. Can't recall their names right now but a Google search will turn them up. Some also offer to help individuals start the movement in their own areas, for those of you that want to be proactive. It has to start somewhere. We can't just stand by and wait for someone else to do it and say "good job". The more time goes by, the more the pups suffer.


Thanks, Gigi for the clarification regarding SF! I actually thought of your other post about the topic when I saw this thread . the shelters are beyond severely overpopulated here in CA. my sister adopted a dog from the shelter recently and I was shocked to see how many dogs were being surrendered. The line for surrendering dogs was so long and people kept asking us to take their dogs home . She adopted a pit-bull mix and he is the sweetest dog ever. I don't like to think about what would have happened if she did not take him.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> We have a pet supply place/pet store in town and I hear them tell the "local breeder jazz...they all say that...they all have loads of mixed breed "designer" puppies,never low on stock... I can't prove where they get them but it seems fishy...
> 
> Oh, how I want them shut down. I wish they'd just stick to selling supplies!
> Years ago,you couldn't give a mixed breed away,or one without "papers" now they get more for them than pedigree.
> Sick!


One example of hope took place in my hometown of Naperville, IL (30 miles West of Chicago) is the pet store, Dog Patch. Dog Patch They had supplies, groomers, and sold puppies. We used to take our Yorkie there to get groomed (who we foolishly purchased from a Petland before we knew any better). 

Anyways, Dog Patch stopped selling puppies and now rescues dogs and 'sells' them to their new furever families. The adoption fee is always $300, so they don't make any profit from rescuing these dogs. 

The irony is that the owner started doing this after receiving so much backlash from the spokesperson from the Puppy Mill Project!! They are truly inspirational and hopefully are marking a trend that other pet stores will follow in the future... read more about it here: Transition from sale to adoption of dogs comes full circle in Naperville - Chicago Pets | Examiner.com


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> One example of hope took place in my hometown of Naperville, IL (30 miles West of Chicago) is the pet store, Dog Patch. Dog Patch They had supplies, groomers, and sold puppies. We used to take our Yorkie there to get groomed (who we foolishly purchased from a Petland before we knew any better).
> 
> Anyways, Dog Patch stopped selling puppies and now rescues dogs and 'sells' them to their new furever families. The adoption fee is always $300, so they don't make any profit from rescuing these dogs.
> 
> The irony is that the owner started doing this after receiving so much backlash from the spokesperson from the Puppy Mill Project!! They are truly inspirational and hopefully are marking a trend that other pet stores will follow in the future... read more about it here: Transition from sale to adoption of dogs comes full circle in Naperville - Chicago Pets | Examiner.com


Courtney - a friend of mine is a trainer for Edward's therapy dog program and I asked her about Annie's Little Angels - the rescue that Dog Patch is now supporting through the adoptions. She said Annie's is an excellent rescue and that what Dog Patch is doing is truly awesome! I wish every pet store would do this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I'm a member of this group on FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Make-it-Illegal-to-sell-DogsPuppies-in-Pet-Stores/196025447082684
> They seem to be pretty well organized and I think do notify people of protests in different cities and help people make a difference.



I "liked" this page too and I've shared it... I wish there was more I could do. Gonna be checking it out. This and end gassing of animals are high on my list. I spent hours the other day emailing and contacting all my state congress persons and representatives on this.
I wish there was no PTSing of animals,but that won't happen. I figure ,work on the horrible gassing, and work on the puppy and kitten mills so no PTSing will be needed!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I learned something from that HBO show about dogs - ones brought in as strays have a 7 day wait to allow owners to reclaim their lost pet whereas owner surrendered ones are put down quicker, like the next day even, due to overcrowding. Very sad.


 
Each shelter is going to have it's own rules, in some shelters, the surrenders are taken straight to the kill room. It's an awful situation, most of the general public don't realize what really goes on. Perfectly healthy dogs will be killed because there is not enough room.......


----------

